# Benelli Vinci



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a chance to shoot the new Benelli Vinci 12 gauge and really liked the feel and accuracy of it. Now I am thinking about buying it. Wanted to see if anyone else has shot it and get your opinion on what you thought of the shotgun. I hunt mostly pheasants


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Shot flyers with a 12 and it is smooth as silk.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Talked to a couple of waterfowl guys who shot one and they say it'll never replace the SBE2 but that for a 3in chambered gun it was pretty sweet. I'm not that cracked up on how it looks but its growin on me. If you don't need a 3.5in gun I'd say you can't go wrong.
Jim


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

Life's too short to shoot ugly guns....


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree. It sure is ugly!! I've never shot one but I think I'll stick with my SBEII


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Put on your hunting gloves and try to work the safety while mounting the gun. My fingers aren't long enough to do this at the same time. I have to slide my hand around on the trigger mechanism which is extremely ackward. 

I personally don't have a need for another 3 inch gun. Especially one that is too ugly even to be a respectful boat paddle....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I don't have need for anything more than a 3" shell but I had a hard time deciding between the Vinci and the new Browning Maxus. Because of issues I've seen with buddies and their SBE2's and the fact that the Vinci uses the same auto loading mechanism, I decided to go with the Maxus instead. Very very nice gun so far and effortlessly cycles even very light sub 1oz sporting clay loads without a problem brand new out of the box.


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Watrdawg said:


> I agree. It sure is ugly!! I've never shot one but I think I'll stick with my SBEII


Comparing the 2 there isn't much difference except for the gay trigger guard on the Vinci. Doubles all the way!!!!;-)


----------



## Nick Ronning (Feb 14, 2008)

Torg -
I will never buy another new gun in its first year on the shelf. Did that once and paid more than the price. Give it a couple years or more to prove itself.

NR


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

I agree with Nick's advice and practice it with a lot of purchases (ex. cars, software, electronics, etc). Seems to (help) avoid getting the 'lemons' - let the rest of the world do the 'testing' of the newest products. Not bagging on anyone who wants to buy the latest/greatest of anything, just agree with nick's advice.


----------



## kremerd (May 23, 2007)

real men shoot pumps, all dogs want to be Labs, all Labs want to be black.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

My friend had trouble cycling low brass dove loads with his.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

kremerd said:


> real men shoot pumps, all dogs want to be Labs, all Labs want to be black.


Nice try Kremerd but I AM A GIRL! I own a pump (Remington Wingmaster), I have a pretty (Beretta Silver Pigeon feather weight), I have an oldie (Belgium Browning -jams) Now I want a workhorse even an ugly one. One that doesn't beat my shoulder black and blue on North Dakota pheasant hunts. AND all my Labs are Yellow LOL


----------



## labdoc (Apr 18, 2003)

Your better bet for recoil absorbing will be a gas gun versus the inertia drive of the Benelli. Look at the Beretta 391 series, Browning Gold or Remington 1100 if that is your emphasis.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advise, I will have to check those two guns out.


----------



## kremerd (May 23, 2007)

Torg, just kidding, enjoyed your website,


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks Kremerd


----------

